# Horse boarding in the middle of nowhere



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Why not move?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Army wife said:


> Why not move?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If that was an option, I would have kept my horse and moved. I am not able to for another year. Once I move, I am getting another horse though.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well that sounds like a barn of horrors.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Are there actually people who will willingly move to that chithole?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but haven't you already posted about this before?? And you had loads of pics???


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

peppersgirl said:


> Are there actually people who will willingly move to that chithole?


Surprisingly, yes. This town has a population of about 5000. The only reason people come here is for jobs. It's a casino town. It is very easy to get a job here (because it is so miserable that everyone quits their job and they need replacements). Literally, this town consists of 5 casinos, Family Dollar, and a Kroger grocery store. That is is. The only reason I'm here is because my dad needed a job. The second I turn 18 I am out of here though.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You should go to college , if you can afford it, get a degree , get a job that pays and will be around if this country goes to krap and not be stuck with no job and horses and no horse market. Sorry your boarding place was so awful. 
maybe you could see if they need a ranch worker or a new manager and get a job there and improve it ! if it is city owned, they have to hire someone .. ?


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

stevenson said:


> You should go to college , if you can afford it, get a degree , get a job that pays and will be around if this country goes to krap and not be stuck with no job and horses and no horse market. Sorry your boarding place was so awful.
> maybe you could see if they need a ranch worker or a new manager and get a job there and improve it ! if it is city owned, they have to hire someone .. ?


I plan on being a nurse. No matter how bad the economy is, people still get sick haha. And about getting more help, I've tried. They flat out do NOT care. The best I have been able to do it get the Humane Society to call the animal control officer (yes, there is only one, and he is incompetent and sadistic, don't even get me started on that). I like that they are trying, but it hasn't accomplished anything so far except getting me death threats.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Been through wendover many many times! I do question my sanity everytime I stop for gas even... always either try to get to elko, or that little town before salt late... Ugh there are better places to go for jobs IMO..


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

peppersgirl said:


> Been through wendover many many times! I do question my sanity everytime I stop for gas even... always either try to get to elko, or that little town before salt late... Ugh there are better places to go for jobs IMO..


Very true. The people here are so bitter because they are miserable. Since there is nothing to do here, many people turn to excessive drinking and drugs. That leaves them broke, so they can never leave this town. Next time you're here, visit these stables. It's on the opposite side of the railroad tracks. Another way to go is take the road that leads to Elko, just as you pass the pound (the beat up trailer), take the first dirt road on the right (actually any of the first 3 lead to the same place). Yes, that thing that looks like a tornado hit a trailer park is the stables.

Here is what it looked like ten years ago. Still not that pretty, but way better than it is now:










And here is what it looks like now:


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Omgsh. That broke my heart! It is beyond me why ppl would willingly board there. Some of the pens aren't too bad, but most are miserable looking for the horse. Why the plastic sheeting up so high?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Army wife said:


> Omgsh. That broke my heart! It is beyond me why ppl would willingly board there. Some of the pens aren't too bad, but most are miserable looking for the horse. Why the plastic sheeting up so high?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



The plastic sheeting isn't supposed to be there. Its one of the rules (which aren't enforced). It's so people can't just look inside and see the skinny horses. Another rule is the required amount of space each horse needs, is one horse per 30x30 square, with the exception of mare and foal. Most people divide it up and put multiple horses in the smaller stalls.

When I put my horse in there, I thought that if everything was up to me, I'd make sure my horse got better care than the others. I built him a nice shelter, and cleaned his stall daily. Hell, rather than dividing his stall, I rented two so he could have more space. But no matter how good I treated my horse, it was because of sadistic people and useless law enforcement that I had to sell him. Here is a picture of my horse in his stall before I sold him. Just compare that to the other stalls you see in the video:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I didn't see any "skinny" horses in the vid. The conditions aren't the best but I've seen worse. 

Sometimes you have to deal with what you can get. If you want a horse bad enough and there is no other option, what else are you to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

usandpets said:


> I didn't see any "skinny" horses in the vid. The conditions aren't the best but I've seen worse.
> 
> Sometimes you have to deal with what you can get. If you want a horse bad enough and there is no other option, what else are you to do.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Your horse was beautiful. I'm soo sorry you had to sell him because of this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't see any skinny horses either. The hooves were terrible yes, however if I drive down the road I will see hooves like that everywhere. 
Its good you want a better home for them
Perhaps if you put out pamphlets on how to take care of horses, and contacts for farriers and vets maybe things will change. I know you want whats best, but not everyone knows what is right and what is wrong.
seems you have put alot of effort into your blog.
How about have a clinic of some sort to teach people how to take care of them, so they will have a happy heathly horse to enjoy for many years to come. Tell them what you think.
IDK, just my thoughts


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Honestly in the middle of nowhere I would knock on doors of private places like farms and barns and have plenty of options.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> Honestly in the middle of nowhere I would knock on doors of private places like farms and barns and have plenty of options.


That is not an option here though. This is the *only *option for a place to keep a horse.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Update: 
As of last week, the majority of the issues have been fixed. After a six month battle, the stables are now a clean, horse friendly place to board. Though it was a great victory for the horses, I have made quite a few enemies and have a few giving me death threats.

The city is building their own shelters and tearing down the ones that the boarders built. Their designs allow everyone to see the horse and its condition, while still goving it shelter. The rent has incressed from $30 per month to $60 per month. I think that was a good idea, because it will stop giving the false impression that horses are cheap (just because the rent is cheap, doesn't mean the food or vet and farrier care is).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Good for you for seeing this through. There needs to be more people like you out there.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I am glad the horses have better living conditions. Sorry that you had to sell your horse, though, he looked well cared for.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks you guys. Id get some picturss of the improvements, but the people down there are ****ed at me, and I don't want to be alone with them. (Poor them, being FORCED to take care of their horses).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

